# [SOLVED] Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed



## Nathan_NCFC

Hi all..

A very good friend of mine has since last night had difficulty with loading up the Google search engine. Now, whenever it is accessed from the laptop in question, it gets a blank page saying Cannot display the webpage. This happens in Firefox, IE8 & IE9 and Google Chrome.

What I have got him to try:

*Delete and clear cache in every browser, multiple times.
*Reset config settings under Advanced tab in Internet Explorer settings.
*Boot up the no add-ons version of Internet Explorer from System Tools and try it from there.
*Check the host file through: C:\ > Windows > System32 > Drivers > Etc. His file content when opened in notepad was identical to mine and his other laptop. Content was (without the quotations):

"*# Copyright (C) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1 localhost
#	::1 localhost
"

* He has a 2nd laptop through same ISP and connects through the same home network, loads google fine. 
* I have gotten him to load google from the ip address url of : 74.125.45.99 and the site LOADS UP fine. However, once he tries to perform a search and the url changes back to the google. com... again, gets the webpage cannot be displayed error.

I assumed because it can load it by IP and not by address, it was some sort of firewall blocking the url... but he doesnt know what firewall he uses, I'd assume Windows Firewall since he has not downloaded anything else. The laptop is new, only had it under a week. It was fine until last night. He did not download anything new or any windows automatic updates.

He has called tech support and they were not sure of a fix, instead told him that he had instaled stuff since the laptop was new.. which was only Sims the game and Skype.. which I am convinced wouldnt have affected google search engine!! 

I have also looked up problems online and tried getting him to "Fix It" on the microsoft Host File article which renamed his host file to Host.old and gave him a new one.. but did not fix the problem. 

Out of ideas now and hoping someone can help. Could it be a virus? If so how do we find it? He has got a trial version of Norton 360 2012 on the computer, run a scan and it found just 7 tracking cookies and cleared them.

Further info:

It is a HP laptop running Windows 7. 2GB RAM.. all other websites work perfectly.. just Google search engine, google images and so on..! could find out more information if needed.

Many thanks for your time,
Kind Regards,
Nathan


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Do you have any Parental controls enabled. What Search criteria are you searching for in googles search engine?


----------



## Shekka

If he has Norton 360 try right clicking on the norton icon in the system tray and disable the firewall and see if it helps.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

I would agree there. I am not familiar with Norton's, could not remember if 360 had a firewall.


Also if it is Norton's AV or firewall it might be blocking any harmful web searches also.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Jack - it doesnt matter what he enters into the search. He can type anything, and when he hits enter or clicks search it'll just load a Internet explorer cannot load the webpage or the equivelant page in other browsers. Also the same if he clicks "Images" or "Maps" etc, it will load that page. He can't even access the search engine period unless he types the IP that i gave above into the URL box as typing "www.google.com" loads the cannot display webpage page. Shekka - It is the free trial version of Norton 360 from Download . com so it has no firewall. Up until mid day yesterday he had mcaffee on there as it came with it. He didnt like Mcaffee so removed it. He didnt have Norton until this morning and it had been doing this before the Norton installation so I think that rules a firewall from Norton out?

Thanks for replies!


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Oh and no parental controls are enabled. It has worked fine all week he has had it. Just since late last night google has stopped working. Only he uses the laptop and has not touched any settings. Cheers


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

There might be mcafee's files lingering still. It is recommended to use the mcafee's removal tool. With lingering mcafee files which might be settings still active that might mess with web pages.

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe)


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Cheers for the link Jack, as soon as I speak to him later I will make sure he runs through that removal tool and I'll post the results on here as soon as its done. While running Mcafee, Google was working fine and was still working fine hours after the removal, but as said I'll let you know the results. Any other ideas in the meantime feel free! Thanks again.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Lingering files and possible settings of Mcafee's and now having Nortons 360 installed it can interfere with things.

Nortons 360 free is only a trial version I believe. I recommend AVG Free or Avast Free.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Okay I will let you know how the removal tool goes. Yeah the Norton 360 free is a 30 day trial. I will get him to install AVG Free after doing the removal tool. Do I need to use a Norton removal tool also before installing AVG?


----------



## Shekka

Yup I think once you get all the mcafee stuff outta there and maybe remove norton from the loop as well for now (I would just disable it for now), then see what happens.


----------



## Shekka

It wouldn't hurt to run the norton removal tool as well. 

Do you need the link?


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*



Nathan_NCFC said:


> Okay I will let you know how the removal tool goes. Yeah the Norton 360 free is a 30 day trial. I will get him to install AVG Free after doing the removal tool. Do I need to use a Norton removal tool also before installing AVG?



Yes I would recommend that also.

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...10133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home


----------



## Shekka

Thanks for adding the link Jack. It's a pain to add them from the iPhone app. Lol!


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Thank you both for your help. I will make sure both removal tools are run and will install AVG and post the updates on here as to whether it fixed the problem or not. 

Would I be right in getting him to install this version of AVG? AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 - Download.com


----------



## Shekka

Yes, then during the install make sure to install the BASIC version. Otherwise you get the trial of the full version.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Noted. Thanks Shekka!! - I'll post the outcome of everything at some point today.


----------



## twfom97

*Unable to access only Google*

I am experiencing a similar problem to another poster on the forum. I didn't want to piggyback off of that thread, however. If need be, feel free to merge this with the other one.

I was experiencing some problems with my laptop so decided to start over by restoring it to factory setting with the recovery disks last night. Everything seems to be running well so far except I am unable to access Google in either Firefox or Internet Explorer. Reading the other thread I seem to have the exact same problems. I am able to access Google using the IP address, but am unable to search for anything from there.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Update. Both removal tools have been run successfully and a restart after both. Google webpage will still not load. Exactly the same, says Page Cannot Be Displayed. I am now getting him to install the version of AVG. Any other ideas?


----------



## Shekka

At the command prompt can he ping any website by name or only ip?


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

He can ping everything by name or IP. He pinged Google.com last night at a 0% loss.


----------



## Shekka

Is google the only site he can't ping at all?

Try to ping download.com


----------



## jenae

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Hi, go to start search and type devmgmt.msc (press enter).
Navigate to your network card and right click, select "uninstall" if prompted to uninstall the drivers DO not do so. Restart computer.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Shekka - He can ping any site. By name or IP, everyone we have tried (quiet a few) have had a 0% loss. 

jenae - What will that effectively do? I am not with him while he does this so need to know exactly what I'm telling him to do in case anything goes wrong. Cheers


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

This is quiet odd (I can access Google just fine I run Windows 7 and ubuntu). Have your brother reboot in Safe Mode with Networking and see if Google will work then. Someone else has the same issue in thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/unable-to-access-only-google-629644.html

Can I merge the two?


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Fine to merge them by me, Jack


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Threads merged. I will let the other thread starter from the other thread know via private message.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Hi, perfectly safe to do, the problem could lie in the ARP which translates MAC address to IP and vis a vis. Now you can clear the ARP with a cmd (netsh interface ip delete arpcache) however refreshing the NIC creates this plus a fresh connection .. may not work though it has in the past for this problem.


----------



## Shekka

Sorry brain stutter there. Didn't read your post properly. 

Have him enter the following into the CMD prompt. If possible post the resetlog.txt

netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt


----------



## jenae

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Hi, Shekka post#29 this cmd is for XP while it may appear to work it does not, for Vista seven (and you must be at a cmd as admin for it to work) 

"netsh int ip reset" Now unistalling the NIC (network card will do all of this (TCP stack, Winsock, ARP cache etc.... ) that's why we do it.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

I have just got him to run a scan on AVG and it has found multiple Trojan Horse viruses.... i have added the image of the findings on here. Could this be the problem???


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

This is really odd because the laptop was brand new just a few days ago and he has barely used it. 22 Trojans there were in total. He has now restarted the laptop as it prompted him to. Out of the 22 only 2 of them said "Object is inaccessible". He is now running one more scan again to see if any others come up.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Although 20 of them were cleared, Google webpage does still not load.


----------



## Shekka

jenae said:


> Hi, Shekka post#29 this cmd is for XP while it may appear to work it does not, for Vista seven (and you must be at a cmd as admin for it to work)
> 
> "netsh int ip reset" Now unistalling the NIC (network card will do all of this (TCP stack, Winsock, ARP cache etc.... ) that's why we do it.


Hi jenae - under the let me fix it myself section on the following page from MS they do have it listed as a fix. Just sayin.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936211


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

I have been thinking about this. I believe this is infection related. After your scan I would recommend going to "Virus Help Instructions" in my signature. Read all instructions, after you get to where you post your issue, let them know what we had you do here so far also that you removed Trojans.

You could still be infected after your initial scans.


----------



## Shekka

Nathan, 

It is possible that The infection is causing the issue. 
Just as a side note, since it is so new did you think about restoring it back to factory? In a earlier post you said he has only loaded a couple of programs on it. Did he also get a data transfer and have files moved to it? 
If there is nothing to back up that might be the quickest option, and by far the most reliable. 
But if there is data then it may not be worth doing that. 

Just as a thought.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Trojan Horse Cryptic.DXB 

Read this similar problem. Can't access google.com or any related google sites, virus help? - Yahoo! Answers

As I said if your initial scans do not fix the issue I recommend going to the Link "Virus Help Instructions"


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Thanks for all your responses - Shekka he is awaiting the restore disks to arrive to him within the next 2 days. He has no data he needs to keep on the machine due to it being so new so I'll advise him to restore it from factory using the disks. If the problem persists after that, I will take up the advice on the Virus Help Instructions, Jack.

Either way I will let you know how it goes! Thank you for all your time and help.

Kind Regards,
Nathan


----------



## Shekka

Hey Nathan, what is the make an model of the laptop?

Just so you know, I'm not suggesting a reload of the system as a cop-out. It's just that since it is so new, why not? Sometimes a fresh go is the best option., although tedious.... 

If this laptop has a recovery partition he could do that.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

A factory re-installation will fix the issue. If he needs help on reinstalling Windows let use know we will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

SOLVED guys! - Jack, the link you gave me on Yahoo answers, I advised him to follow through the best rated answer chosen by the asker because it worked for him... and he followed through it and restarted laptop... No viruses are found on scans now and Google works fine!! 

Thank you both so much for your help, greatly appreciated. Anyone experiences problems with Google through a virus I'd highly recommend trying the solution given on the Yahoo answers link that Jack provided. Thank you again!

Nathan


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Awesome glad to know that the solutions work for you! I will keep this thread opened because there is another member that has a similar issue.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Google Webpage Cannot Be Displayed*

Glad it all worked out Nathan!


----------

